# Looking for recomendations for a Lawyer in Morelia



## Waterfocus (May 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone. I am looking for recomendations for a good Lawyer in Morelia that speaks a little english and has experience with real estate law. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Waterfocus said:


> Hi Everyone. I am looking for recomendations for a good Lawyer in Morelia that speaks a little english and has experience with real estate law. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


Shop around for a Notario Publico. Prices vary widely.

If you are buying, ultimately you will need a notario to actually put your property in your name, and "in the books."


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

WintheWin said:


> Shop around for a Notario Publico. Prices vary widely.
> 
> If you are buying, ultimately you will need a notario to actually put your property in your name, and "in the books."


Just to expand on that a little. In Mexico, Notario Publicos are senior lawyers licensed by the State to handle real estate transactions. No connection to the English cognate Notary Public.


----------



## Waterfocus (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the response, but we are in need of an attorney. It’s is in regards to a house we already own, we have to start the eviction process with our tenants. No fun, and complicated. If you have anyone you would recomend let us know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Also:
Not only *mus*t you have a notario, but the buyer has the right to choose the notario.

A male is a Notario.
The office, or a femal is a Notaria.
The offices are numbered and their signs are often prominently displayed, so just look, or ask around:

NOTARIOS Y NOTARIAS DEL ESTADO DE MICHOACAN …
NOTARIOS Y NOTARIAS DEL ESTADO DE MICHOACAN->Mundo Notarial

Tels: (443)387-6699 Más info en www.notariapublica158.com Cerrar


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yep you sure need a lawyer.. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Waterfocus said:


> Thanks for the response, but we are in need of an attorney. It’s is in regards to a house we already own, we have to start the eviction process with our tenants. No fun, and complicated. If you have anyone you would recomend let us know.


Did you have a rental contract with your tenants? And how long have they been living in your house? I ask as I have heard that after 5 years it becomes somewhat difficult, after 10 years a big problem. I hope your circumstances are not complicated. Please keep us posted on the progress. Muchas gracias.


----------

